# Serbian (BCS): pothranjivanje



## reka

Molim vas, 

kako vi razumete ovu rečenicu?

[FONT=Times_Lat]_[FONT=Times_Lat]Ako se dete suviše približi majci ono se oseća stopljenim ili obuhvaćenim, kada se javlja strah od pro[/FONT][FONT=AEIQ.PFA]ž[/FONT][FONT=Times_Lat]diranja i gubitka identiteta. [/FONT]Obrnuto, kako se javlja neizbežan nagon za razdvajanjem, dete može da se oseti izolovano, usamljeno, lišeno podrške, što podstiče njegovo vraćanje majci sa potrebom ponovnim pothranjivanjem._[/FONT]
[FONT=Times_Lat][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times_Lat]Znači, kad se dete previše približi majki, ono se boji da če izgubiti identitetu. A kad se pojavi nagon za razdvajanjem, on hoče da se opet vrati majci - i šta je sad tu ovo "pothranjivanje"? Da ga majka opet hrani, da mu nudi podršku, nešto tako?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times_Lat][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times_Lat]Hvala vam.[/FONT]


----------



## Majalj

Pothranjeno dijete je nedovoljno hranjeno dijete. Ja ovu rečenicu jedva razumijem.

Dakle, ako ga mati predugo tretira kao bebu, ono gubi identitet.  Ako ga mati rano potiče da se osamostali, ono se osjeća odbačenim pa se vraća i onda ga ona počne "pothranjivati" (mislim da je to trebalo imati upravo suprotno značenje od ovog koje sam dala gore), odnosno ponovo tretirati kao bebu.  

Je li to to?


----------



## Duya

Za početak, "[FONT=Times_Lat]_sa potrebom ponovnim  pothranjivanjem_[/FONT]", ne stoji baš najbolje _sa slaganju svi padežima_.  Valjda samo pisac zna šta je 'teo da kaže...


----------



## reka

Jao, haha, vidim da če biti ova knjiga opet vrlo zanimljiva što se tiče srpskog jezika

Hvala vam na komentarima...je li možda "sa potrebom za ponovnim pothranjivanjim"?

Majalji, mislim, da si u pravu...ja ne vidim drugog rešenja.


----------



## Majalj

reka said:


> Hvala vam na komentarima...je li možda "sa potrebom za ponovnim pothranjivanjim"?


 
Ja mislim da jeste.  

Ne znam jesam li ovaj komentar već dala kad je bila ovakva tema prošli put, ali evo ga opet: ovakvi "naučni radovi" pa čak i knjige/udžbenici često nastaju tako što profesor zada studentima (u ovom slučaju psiholohije) da prevedu neke članke ili radove, podijeli im za to nekakve bodove ili piše da su predali seminarske radove, a studenti niti imaju obuku za takvo što, niti znanje jezika, a ni strpljenje, jer znaju da im on jezik ne može ocjenjivati.  A onda "stručnjak" to samo objedini, i ne pregleda, i preda u štampariju.  Oprostite zbog off topica - frustracija pršti na sve strane.


----------



## reka

Potpuno razumem frustraciju, Majalji, možeš li zamisliti moju, kad ovo prevodim na slovenski

U stvari tu ide za jednog velikog psihiatra i neke baš visoke naučnike...i eto, uopšte ne razumemo šta žele da kažu Možda žele da nas izfrustriraju i izvuku iz nas skrivene komplekse - eto, možda su ovi tekstovi terapija


----------



## Orlin

reka said:


> Potpuno razumem frustraciju, Majalji, možeš li zamisliti moju, kad ovo prevodim na slovenski
> 
> U stvari tu ide za jednog velikog psihiatra i neke baš visoke naučnike...i eto, uopšte ne razumemo šta žele da kažu Možda žele da nas izfrustriraju i izvuku iz nas skrivene komplekse - eto, možda su ovi tekstovi terapija


 
Naravno je smešno da tvrdimo da je to terapija - slažem se s Majom da je to najverovatnije loš prevod inostranih naučnih radova.
Oprostite off topic.


----------



## Ante Portas

_Podhranjivanje_ se uglavnome koristi u smislu _podsticanje, podržka_, često s negativnom konotacijom (_podhranjivat sujetu, podhranjivat maštu_). Ovđe je očit loš prevodilac.


----------



## natasha2000

ante portas said:


> _podhranjivanje_ se uglavnome koristi u smislu _podsticanje, podržka_, često s negativnom konotacijom (_podhranjivat sujetu, podhranjivat maštu_). Ovđe je očit loš prevodilac.



Биће да је то што каже Анте Портас. Ја проведох 15 мин гледајући реченицу и није ми јасна употреба те речи потхрањивање. Биће да се "дете враћа мајци с потребом за њеном подршком". Једино ми је то логично.


----------

